# Thinking about moving to Black Mountain...



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

...and I was wondering how the riding was in that area? I've heard that it's beautiful country, so I'm guessing I'll be happy with the views. Anybody have any opinions or information I must know? Thanks.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I take a couple of trips from my home here in East Tennessee to the Asheville area for riding each year. I usually go to ride on the Blue Ridge Parkway. The ride from Asheville to Mt. Mitchell is great. I have not ridden out of Black Mountain before but looking at the map it appears there would be several great possibilities. Contact Liberty Bicycles in Asheville, I am sure they would know several great routes. It is a beautiful area for riding and living. I thought about moving to the area before I moved to where I live now but the higher cost of living and higher taxes were a drawback to me. I am comparing it to one of the lowest cost of living areas in the country though so it may not be higher than where you live currently..


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Tellico climber has nailed it. Great riding in and around Buncombe, Haywood, Madison, and Yancy counties. It cost more to live here than Charlotte, Raleigh, or probably anywhere else in N.C. And since the economic collapse, an iffy job market has become a total nightmare.


----------



## mr. mohaupt (Jul 23, 2007)

I live here in Black Mountain! The riding is great! You have Highway 9 which is awesome, the Blue Ridge Parkway is only 6-7 miles away. There is great mountain biking as well. So when the roads are bad you still have options. If you make the move shoot me a PM and I will show you around.

~mike


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

locobaylor said:


> ...and I was wondering how the riding was in that area? I've heard that it's beautiful country, so I'm guessing I'll be happy with the views. Anybody have any opinions or information I must know? Thanks.


Great area to ride and an outstanding riding community. Weather sucks a little too mcuh for my tastes for a good bit of the year, but there's great mountain biking in the area too. Summer weather is awesome. Lots of outstanding climbing.


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

BassNBrew said:


> Great area to ride and an outstanding riding community. Weather sucks a little too mcuh for my tastes for a good bit of the year, but there's great mountain biking in the area too. Summer weather is awesome. Lots of outstanding climbing.


What do you mean by sucky weather? I'll be coming from Idaho, most likely, and it is white for 6 months of the year. Mountain biking is my cycling style of choice, so it's great to hear a few people mention how good the riding is around there. And when you mention outstanding climbing, are you talking about hills for the bike or for rockclimbing? I'd be happy either way.

Thanks everyone for your info. I'm really appreciative of your help and comments.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

locobaylor said:


> What do you mean by sucky weather? I'll be coming from Idaho, most likely, and it is white for 6 months of the year. Mountain biking is my cycling style of choice, so it's great to hear a few people mention how good the riding is around there. And when you mention outstanding climbing, are you talking about hills for the bike or for rockclimbing? I'd be happy either way.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your info. I'm really appreciative of your help and comments.


In that case the weather will be a huge upgrade for you. I'm sure the hard core guys will be out on the roads, but I don't ride below 40 degrees or when there's ice or cinders all over the road.

Others may be able to chime in since I'm not hugely educated on the subject, but I haven't heard of anywhere east of the Mississippi with better mtb places to ride.

I'm sure you can find solid rock climbing in the area however I was refering to the road climbing. Asheville to the top of Mitchell is a beast. There are several 5+ mile long road climbs in the area.


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

BassNBrew said:


> In that case the weather will be a huge upgrade for you. I'm sure the hard core guys will be out on the roads, but I don't ride below 40 degrees or when there's ice or cinders all over the road.
> 
> Others may be able to chime in since I'm not hugely educated on the subject, but I haven't heard of anywhere east of the Mississippi with better mtb places to ride.
> 
> I'm sure you can find solid rock climbing in the area however I was refering to the road climbing. Asheville to the top of Mitchell is a beast. There are several 5+ mile long road climbs in the area.


Sounds fantastic, thanks for the info. Being an outdoor education major, I'm sure I can find some info on rock climbing if/when I get there.
5+ mile climbs sound fun, so I'm definately looking forward to those.
Thanks again.


----------



## Let'sRide (Feb 3, 2011)

Asheville is only 15 miles away. It has a huge cycling community. Both road and mountain. 

Right outside of Black Mountain is the ORAMM course, 65 mile mountain bike race, that includes two spectacular long downhills (Heartbreak Ridge and Kitsuma). 

South of Asheville is Pisgah National Forest, which is the closest thing the South has as mountain bike heaven. Dupont State Forest has tons of trails, too.

As far as rock climbing goes, you have year-round climbing within an hour - Rumbling Bald, Looking Glass Rock, Linville Gorge and Ship Rock. The New River Gorge is about 3 hours away.


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

locobaylor said:


> Sounds fantastic, thanks for the info. Being an outdoor education major, I'm sure I can find some info on rock climbing if/when I get there.
> 5+ mile climbs sound fun, so I'm definately looking forward to those.
> Thanks again.


You being an outdoors person.....there is a great shop in the little town of Black Mtn called Take A Hike....one of my favorite stores ever. There is also a great bike shop down the left side of that building as well and you can see it from inside Take A Hike. My in laws built a place in Montreat...the little hike up Lookout Mtn is a lot of fun with some great views. If you have kids, the little park in Montreat next to Montreat College is awesome and the creek runs beside it...my kids loving getting in there and doing some rock hoppin' . You will love the area. Good luck!


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks so much, everyone. The more y'all talk about it, the more I want to get over there and visit. I'm going to visit Montreat College in a few weeks, and I'm excited about seeing the area.


----------

